# WW2 CSS element of a Brigade HQ??



## Mountie (29 Oct 2004)

Just curious if anyone has a link, or an info, on the details of the CSS element of a Brigade Headquarters in a WW2 Canadian Infantry or Armoured Brigade?  I have found great detail on the actual CSS units and the CSS element of the Division HQ, just wondering about the Brigade HQ element.


----------

